# The first pre release of the Picaxe book



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello All, 

The first pre-release of my new Picaxe book "Using the Picaxe Microcontroller To Control Props and Holiday Displays" Although the information is specific to the Picaxe it can easily be adapted to any controller. there are is also some great info in the appendixes for any prop builder. All the basic information is in place and there is enough to get you started and by the time you digest what is in this release I will be working on the remaining chapters and will have more releases every few chapters. Please check it out and let me know what you think - Feedback welcome. just go to my web site and click the Picaxe book link in the prop how-to section. One other thing I am at the space limit of my website space to if anyone is willing to house the book on their website please let me know. This is turned out to be a bigger project then I first thought I am already at 100 pages and I have a lot to write yet. So I will keep plugging away at it. This is my contribution back to the haunt community that has been very generous and gracious to me.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT! I've been anxiously waiting for this!
Your hard work is very much appreciated!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'm more than happy to house the book on my website!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool! Thanks, Hpropman!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Just downloaded the book. Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Joe I just read through the beginning and can tell this will be something I definitely want to read. It looks like you made it easy for all us blondes who have a hard time comprehending. Thanks!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I want to thank you for putting this book together. You have been very generous with your time, answering my questions. Your generosity, and that of others on the forums, is what makes this community so amazing and continues to inspire me to be better at scaring the crap out of the neighbourhood children. I have had a Picaxe 08 for 2 weeks now and I will finally be able to figure out what the heck to do with it! Eagerly look forward to digging into the book. Thanks again!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Joe PICAXE rox da sox - I'll even come down to a NJ MNT for an autograph ;-)


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great work Joe! Downloaded, and read. I might actually be able to start a picaxe project this year. Awesome!


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey propman you can put it on my website too!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Excellent work. I need to set aside a weekend to read through this, there's a ton of info. Thanks for putting this together - I see many new controllers in the future.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Right on! You have been a busy man! Its all great reading. Thanx for putting this together I look forward to your more advanced subject chapters.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Awsome Joe - an actual writer in our midst. Can't wait to read it !! Where do you find the time?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone - Sorry It took me so long to respond I have been very busy lately. I actually read through he book again and found a bunch of mistakes, missing words, incorrect words, and I reworded a few things. Nothing major all the tech stuff is still correct. I will include these updates in the next release of the book. Thank you for all the website offers I will be in touch as I get ready to release the next update. I am still trying to finish my $20 prop challenge.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Thankyou so much for this..........


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you HP. This took a lot of work and will be very helpful to many of us (myself included).


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

excellent work i just read through it and glanced over other parts.. Cant wait for the rest of it .. If you need some hosting space let me know as well


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Whens the update..


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

The update will be when I write a few more chapters - I have been very busy the last few weeks and have not had a chance to get back to it. Please be patient I will move it along as soon as I can.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Not a problem was just curious.. no rush..


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is a very ambitious undertaking, but you've definitely made a convert out of me. Even before you've made this preview available, I've read up on the Picaxe after some of your posts and bought the 8M starter kit. I'm planning on trying to use the Picaxe for at least one prop this year.

Great Work!


----------

